# How much modification to a machine is too much?



## Squatchhhammer (Apr 7, 2014)

This thread is for the new guys that want to know how much modifications would be acceptable on a piece of machinery; whether it be a lathe, mill (any type), grinders, etc, what would be considered too much to do on that piece of machinery?

Would a custom gear box for doing threads/feeds to be fabricated in order to put on a lathe without one would be too much and rather look for a lathe with said box?

Would building a custom gear cutting machine (for both spurs and helical gears with both id/od teeth cut by hobbing and shaping) be too much of an investment in overall time? 

I have plenty of those type of questions and more floating around in my head when I look at used machines and trying to figure out what future projects I have to do or look for to get the machines as close to the way I want to run them.


----------



## samthedog (Apr 7, 2014)

What are your goals? 
Is it to restore a machine to original spec? 
Is it to modify in order to have a machine that performs all the tasks you want of it?
Is it to create a better machine from a cheaper machine in order to save money?
Are you looking for projects to increase your machining skills and figure that improving your machines is the place to start?

These are questions you need answer for yourself. I am of the opinion that it is better to hold off and buy a machine that will do most of what you want it to if you need a machine that works. I see a lot of people who want to get into machining and constantly have their machines in pieces and are working on them rather than with them. This is one of the reasons why despite a few oil leaks, I have not touched my lathe or mill as I want them in service.

I believe that a gearbox for lathe is essential for the hobby machinist. Considering most of us squeeze this hobby into hectic schedules, swapping out change gears is a waste of time that would be better spent machining. There is a reason why machines with convenient features such as gear boxes and quick change tool posts sell for more... because they are worth the extra expense due to the convenience factor that cannot be overstated.

Paul.


----------



## Squatchhhammer (Apr 7, 2014)

Well my hope is to get a machine with little to no work needed on it right off the bat. Sooner or later, I will start making things/ installing various features that I start finding that I need. I do want a fully set up DRO on it but if need be that will be the only project right off the bat. Really what I would like to do is also make specialty machines like a gear making machine if I need to or decide to find older machines to fix up. Also a coil spring making machine in case I cant find the odd or weird sizes in a spring kit.


----------



## samthedog (Apr 7, 2014)

I think the lathe will have you covered with making springs. I also think a mill would be sufficient for making gears. There is a reason why a workshop with a mill and lathe and a skilled user can produce most anything mechanical.

Paul.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've done the modification things in the past. Little mods aren't bad, but if you are heavily modifying one tool to perform the function of another it is usually better and less expensive just to get the right tool in the first place.  If you like modifying things just for the fun of tinkering, have at it.

Sounds like you can do everything you need to do with a lathe and a mill. Horizontal may be better for cutting gears.

chris


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 10, 2014)

No amount is to much. You just have to be that kinda guy. It's a total waste of money to put a jet engine in a school bus, unless your that guy. I think it's cool some of the big mods folks do to small machines and big alike. Often it's nothing I would want to do, but I aint him.

There are only 3 ways to have things in life.1 Afford it.2 Get lucky.3 Learn to build it, fix it or mod it. Some times a guy has 500 bucks and thats all he has. He might not have 500 tomorrow and sure wont have 1000. Like it or not, he lives in the last class.


----------

